# New CPC-A graduate- Cant locate a job- have medical rec exp



## amcraig82 (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi im Ashley!

I been working in medical records for about 8 years. I worked for 3 different big companies and had great opportunities (i had to move twice due to then husband advancing in his career)...I have a AAS in Medical Office degree

I went back to college to move up the ladder and graduated at local comm college and now through AAPC I am CPC-A. Pass my 1st time! 

However I been looking and applying to many many coding positions and all to be rejected. Havent received interview. I am assuming because I have no coding exp. I try so hard to be positive but I worked so hard to get here and I get frustrated. I have the passion and eagerness to be on hand trained to be a coder.

Am I missing or doing something wrong?

I am trying to find something local, outpatient (as its easier) and not remote as I prefer to be hand on trained and then one day venture out to remote to work from any state or inpatient as I become more experienced. I dont want to just apply for any coding position . Baby steps


----------



## FWJACKSON (Apr 16, 2020)

I completely understand as I am a CPC-A also (I have had my certification since Dec 2018). it seems as though no one wants to take the time to train newbies. They want someone that hit the ground running. It is very discouraging. I have been to a couple of interviews but of course they hired someone with experience. All we can do is keep trying.


----------



## jenrosie (Apr 20, 2020)

My advise would be to get your full certification as soon as possible. Have you gone through the Practicode yet? It takes away the "A" from your certification. More employers are likely to look at your resume if it's CPC. If you have any slight coding experience in those positions, I would have your supervisor write you a letter that you could show potential employers. 

Good luck!!


----------



## buttafly (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi, try indeed https://www.indeed.com/jobs?q=Cpc-a. Most jobs want experience coders. If you are on FB and search JFAMC, they have several groups that list jobs and give advice


----------



## reiniguevara@gmail.com (Jun 7, 2020)

I agree its very frustrating. I've been in medical billing for 8 years. I passed my coding exam last year and still can't find a coding position because they want coders with experience.


----------



## vperumalla@kalper.net (Jun 9, 2020)

I am on a job search too since March of this year.  I am now CPC certified after completion of Practicode. Yet, that doesn't seem to help...it is frustrating.


----------

